# Australian Hol



## Fifi (Nov 23, 2011)

So I'm heading off to Perth on mid Jan 2012 and I'll be staying for 1 month. I'm only 20 and this is my first holiday totally alone. I have relations over there so I have no cost of accommodation. I've planned to have about €2500 with me.. I think that's roughly just under $4000. Is this enough to sight see around WA etc. I also don't want to be sponging money off my relations if I'm stuck and although they'll bring me places, I don't want to have to rely on them all the time. Any help appreciated


----------



## Hallu (Nov 10, 2011)

In 1 month yeah 2500 € should be enough (and it'll be 3300 AUD not 4000). You should take a road trip to Adelaïde and do all the south-west coast. It's the perfect time in january, although it might be hard to find some accomodation as january is the peak season here, early february might be better. You could also travel north up to Darwin, but it's the wet season. So if you travel north just stop at Shark Bay it'll be dry there. But anyway I'm sure your relations will be more than capable to advise you.


----------



## Fifi (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah sorry got it wrong with the conversion :/ Ha. But thanks a million for the advice. Gonna try travel around WA as much as I can  Appreciate your advice


----------

